# Long poop



## Sbrace (Jan 31, 2010)

A few of my cichlids have very long brown poop ( can get about 4 to 5 iches long) they hang on the fish for awhile, it is not white tho, fish are normal and healthy, water parameters are perfect, appitite is great, I feed flakes and occationaly romain lettuce and some live ghost shrimp, is this normal? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

... are they just not moving very much? vigorous action ought to break the poop off.

How much are you feeding?


----------



## IsMyFishOK? (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL thats sounds funny " Long Poop" XD is white and red poop normal???????


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

All jokes aside, looking at poop may be a way to diagnose disease. Try checking this site as it seems to be the best info I've found. Maybe called "the POOP Scoop"? Ihave no interests in this site but just referring you for much better info than asking me. :lol:

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_d ... rders.html


----------

